# Who's Wading in the AM tomorrow?



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone planning on doing a walk in wade trip tomorrow morning?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Yea where you going to be looking at going to galveston area.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm around Indian, West Bay.


----------

